
World's oldest person, 116, eats diet of bacon and eggs (2015) - elmar
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/11721581/Worlds-oldest-person-116-eats-diet-of-bacon-and-eggs.html
======
rvz
The World's oldest person of (2015).

~~~
elmar
Correct I have updated the title to reflect that.

Unfortunately she died in May 12,2016.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susannah_Mushatt_Jones](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susannah_Mushatt_Jones)

